# ZTR towing capability?



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

For many years I have been using my old Ingersoll 1114AWS belt drive lawn tractor to pull heavy tarp loads of leaves to the curb in the fall. Well, spring too after that weird early wet winter last November. The ingersoll is only 15.5 hp, and its really more a lawn mower than a lawn tractor, but its done the job, 

I'd like to move on to a smaller ZTR, as my 1/2 acre city lot has over 30 large trees, the house, a storage shed and detached garage to steer around. Would a ZTR with a welded tube frame be capable of towing heavy tarp loads of leaves? My yard has some grade but no hills. My concern is a ZTR may be too tail heavy and the added load on the rear of the frame may cause the front end to come up. I could figure out a way to attach the tarp load more mid-chassis under the frame with a tow-bar/tow-chain setup. That way the actual load onto the ZTR frame would be ahead of the rear tires.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Most guys that want to add weight to the front end of a ZTR will use a piece of 6"/8" diameter PVC pipe. 

1) Drill holes through it to place 3 or 4 lag bolts, or all thread.

2) Fill it with Sakrete

3) Bolt it to the front footrest plate


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Good tips. I'll keep that in mind.


----------

